# Tears in my eyes



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Heres a little deal I cooked up with none other than Smokinj (who else)

Cohiba 2003 edicion Limitadas with an Opus Chaser thrown in for good measure

They are a sight to behold

So lets have a consensus


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow they look amazing but I have never had them...I guess I can keep dreaming...lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there a fantastic smoke


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Slender smoke but you should see the girls I've dated


Thats a hell to the NO, but a great after smoke...

:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

#4-Should have been-Never had Sex
BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I hear those Partagas EL 2003 are better than the Cohiba EL 2003's Harvey Re-read your post


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I hear those Partagas EL 2003 are better than the Cohiba EL 2003's Harvey Re-read your post


BAHAHAHAHAHA

Where am I???????????


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Either way, some great looking smokes...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Where am I???????????


 now your talkin brother)


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow wish I was on that deal


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry for the shakey typing


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Never had 1.Theydo look good tho.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never had 1


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those 03's are dam tasty enjoy them Harvey


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

i havent had one..... yet


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a beautiful site!! Nothing like a girl with a nice ash.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I've only had a couple of Habanos, but they look really good.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

David gets some of the best cigars around so i know they are good!!!Nice pick up!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Had one on a cruise in Mexico. It was fantastic.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if I smoke durring sex......I never looked.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Sorry, that's the BOOSA coming outta me.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Gotta say that is a yummy cigar... that said not better than sex!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice trade for sure!!
What I find of them ; Overprised!! Buy a copple of X-es are some Padron's for the money!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They look mighty tasty!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> I hear those Partagas EL 2003 are better than the Cohiba EL 2003's Harvey Re-read your post


Now your talking SJ--I have had one Partagas El 2003 and man need another--Not a big fan of the Cohiba--not found one that I really like --YET!!!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

good looking smoke and it's depends on what your having sex with...lol


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i have one of those! i can't bring myself to smoke it.:dribble:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am up for the task of trying one if you are donating! lol


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They do look tasty!


----------

